# Datenbank-Design



## DBler (11. Nov 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mal zwei grundlegende Fragen zum Design von Datenbanken (bei mir MySQL):

Erstens Frage ich mich wie man einen Text mit Links am besten in einer
Datenbank speichert.
Ich dachte da an etwas wie:

Diesem Link folgen.


Wobei auch mehrere Links in dem Text sein können...

Wie modelliere ich sowas am besten?
Ich möchte das nicht als normalen Text reinschreiben,
da der Code für die Generierung eines pdf natürlich anders
aussehen müßte...
Wie krieg ich sowas am besten hin?



Zweitens frage ich mich wie ich eine Verschiedene
Objekttypen in eine Datenbank packe...
Ich möchte das mal an einem kurzen Beispiel
erörtern:

Ich habe z. B. auf einer Webseite 2 Bereiche.
Der erste Bereich ist vom Typ A der andere
vom Typ B. Der Inhalt von A wird in Detail_A,
der 2. in Detail_B gespeichert.
Dann existiert ne Tabelle in der die Seiten
gespeichert sind: (page_id, section_id, type)

Kann ich den Inhalt der Seite irgendwie mit
einer SQL-Abfrage kriegen oder muss ich mir
die Bereiche von der Seite holen und in Abhängigkeit
davon dann die die anderen SQL-Statements zusammensetzen?

Gruß,
DBler


----------



## *push* (20. Nov 2006)

*push*


----------



## SlaterB (20. Nov 2006)

statt <a href kannst du natürlich auch irgendwas anderes String-mäßiges nehmen,
z.B. "[hier kommt ein Link]link[hier kommt das Ende eines Linkes]"


die Frage ist nur warum?, HTML ist doch gar nicht schlecht, 
oder nimm das was du im PDF drumherum schreiben würdest,  falls da was hinkommt und eindeutig ist,

oder was XML-mäßiges, vielleicht den ganzen Text allgemeiner strukturieren? (Überschrift, Absatz, ..)

aber ich sehe da keine goldene Lösung,
wenn du den Text in zwei Formaten aufgeben willst, dann musst du notgedrunden mindestens 1x konvertieren

---------

entweder du machst eine zweite Anfrage abhängig vom Typ, ja,
oder du speicherst die Objekte in einer Tabelle mit null-Feldern bei den falschen Attributen,

oder du führst joins aus, Id-Tabelle x TabelleA x TabelleB
wenn zu einer bestimmten Id nur Einträge in einer der Tabellen sind, dann kann da auch nicht viel schiefgehen
evtl. brauchst du einen bestimmten Join-Typ, weil ansonsten gar nix zurückgegeben wird?


----------



## DBler (20. Nov 2006)

Ich danke dir SlaterB.

Ich dachte es gibt irgendwelche anderen Konstrukte, die mir noch nicht geläufig waren.


Zu deinem Text unter dem Nick sag ich mal gar nix, denn wir steigen nicht einmal auf,
wenn Daum kein Wunder vollbringt


----------

